# Rute durch ^^ AKTUELLE Empfehlungen bitte



## ha-le (17. Februar 2008)

Moin Moin
War gestern mal ein wenig Frischluft schnuppern.
Leider zu wenig Sonne und noch heftig Wind.
Habe nach ca. 7 Jahren meine Lieblingsrute zerlegt und brauche also schleunigst Ersatz.
Meine Reserveruten sind nicht so der Kracher.
Es gibt ja sehr viele Themen Meerforellenruten, schon fast zu viele |supergri
Daher nur ne kurze schnelle Frage denn Samstag geht es wieder los.
Was gibt es an aktuellen Empfehlungen ?
Fische dänische Ostsee, Riff und Sandbank - also weite Würfe.
Und fische das ganze Jahr und bei jedem Wetter - also frostfreie Ringe.
Und fische mit geflochtener Schnur und Blech von 8-21g.
Bin 188groß und sollte also schon 3m lang sein.
Jemand eine aktuelle Kaufempfehlung oder Erfahrung ?
Danke HALE


----------



## ha-le (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rute durch ^^ AKTUELLE Empfehlungen bitte*

Also spontan und ohne fremde Hilfe würde ich mich für eine
FENWICK Iron Feather II -32g 
entscheiden ...
die liegt normal bei 300 aber aktuell ist sie für 150Euro zu bekommen
danke Chrizzi^^


----------



## Chrizzi (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rute durch ^^ AKTUELLE Empfehlungen bitte*

Gamakatsu Luxxe Saltage Cheetah 96M...

Solltest eventuell noch nen Preis angeben, dann gibt es auch passendere Tips.


----------



## Aalsucher (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rute durch ^^ AKTUELLE Empfehlungen bitte*

Hallo Hale,fische seit November letzten Jahres die  FENWICK Iron Feather II/12-48gr. bei 3,05m Länge.Ich hab mir die Rute bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen für 129,90Euro gekauft.Ich nur sagen das ist eine supergeile Rute.Ich fische meistens 10gr. Blinker und die fliiiiiegen ohne  ende.
Grüße aus Stade
Stefan


----------



## Renz (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rute durch ^^ AKTUELLE Empfehlungen bitte*

Hab zwar keine Empfehlung Hale, aber vielleicht wird es ja noch eine!
Bin selber dabei mir ne Ausrüstung zu kaufen und mir wurde die Hardy Marksman Spinnrute ans Herz gelegt. Hat jemand dieses Teil gefischt, oder nen Eindruck verschafft?

Gruß Renz


----------



## Wassermännchen (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rute durch ^^ AKTUELLE Empfehlungen bitte*

*Ich Fische die BERKLEY **Signa Salmon Spinning Länge : 3,10 m Wurfgewicht   9-41g bin sehr zufrieden mit der Rute ist meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz so Kopflastig wie die Iron Feather.... Aber jeder muß es für sich selbst Entscheiden ...der Preis  liegt  zwischen  90-130Euro  Moritz  hatte  sie  letzten  auch  im  Angebot...

Gruß Micha 
*


----------



## fischlandmefo (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rute durch ^^ AKTUELLE Empfehlungen bitte*

Schaue Dir mal die Daiwa Shogun Advanced an!Bin sehr zufrieden damit#6:q!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Mefospezialist (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rute durch ^^ AKTUELLE Empfehlungen bitte*

Hardy Perfection Spinning 3,05m 10-43gr.  #6  

gibt für mich keine bessere :vik:


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rute durch ^^ AKTUELLE Empfehlungen bitte*



Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Hardy Perfection Spinning 3,05m 10-43gr. #6
> 
> gibt für mich keine bessere :vik:


 

;+;+;+

Dann doch lieber RST. Was ist dat denn für ne Empfehlung?

Über 700 Ocken für ne Meforute ist ja wohl ein Witz. Da bekommt man gleichwertiges für einen deutlich schmaleren Taler.

Die Fenwick ist vom PLV wohl so ziemlich das beste was zurzeit auf dem Markt ist.

Uli


----------



## Mefospezialist (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rute durch ^^ AKTUELLE Empfehlungen bitte*

Hab sie beim Händler meines Vertrauens über Beziehungen für 420,- € bekommen.  

Die 700,- € hätte ich auch nicht bezahlt


----------



## Mefospezialist (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rute durch ^^ AKTUELLE Empfehlungen bitte*

ach ja noch was, hab mir die Fenwick damals auch angeschaut und die hatte damals auch noch 350,- € gekostet, dann hab ich mir lieber die Hardy gekauft, sicher ist es eine teure Rute und ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt das sie jetzt sofort gekauft werden soll, der Thread heißt "Empfehlung" und das ist meine Empfehlung, kein Grund für solche Kommentare, ist ja jedem selbst überlassen wie tief er in die Tasche greift!

Und ich gebe zu 100% recht wenn man sagt es gibt auch Preisgünstigere gute Ruten


----------



## Schweißsocke (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rute durch ^^ AKTUELLE Empfehlungen bitte*



Mefospezialist schrieb:


> dann hab ich mir lieber die Hardy gekauft, sicher ist es eine teure Rute



Richtig, hier geht es um Empfehlungen. Die Hardy Perfection ist zwar teuer, aber nicht unbedingt gut. Deshalb ist es doch richtig, wenn hier darauf hingewiesen wird, dass die RST-Ruten in vergleichbarer Preislage mehr leisten (von Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis kann man in diesen Bereichen nicht mehr sprechen). Übrigens hat auch Hardy gute Meerforellenruten gebaut, für den dänischen Markt wurde die "Spin Seatrout" entwickelt, die gibt es aber glaube ich nicht mehr, wenn du noch eine erwischt oder in gutem gebrauchten Zustand ergattern kannst, dann unbedingt zuschlagen.:m


----------



## ha-le (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rute durch ^^ AKTUELLE Empfehlungen bitte*

Also schon mal Danke an alle^^
die fenwick ist immer noch mein Favorit
zumindest bekommt man für einen akzeptablen Preis eine echt gute Rute.
Außerdem ist es wohl die letzte Gelegenheit so eine zu bekommen, gibt nicht mehr viele.
700Euro wäre mir auch eine Ecke zu viel |supergri
Aktuell hatte ich "nur" Shimanos in der Hand, und bei Versand will ich dann lieber etwas "erprobtes".
Wen das Thema noch interessiert oder Erfahrungen hat, 
ist die leichtere oder schwerere zu empfehlen ?
gibt ja verschiedene Gewichtsklassen,
z.B. 12-48g
Ich fische zwar nur bis max. 20g, aber denke sie ist etwas steifer und bringt bessere Weiten - oder ?
Sollte jetzt noch jemand lesen der ab und zu Als befischt
Varnaes, Kegnaes, Riff Poels, oder eben auf Fyn
mir kommt es da immer auf etwas Weite an ^^
entwerder weit über die Krautbänke oder sehr weit das Ufer entlang.


----------



## gallus (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rute durch ^^ AKTUELLE Empfehlungen bitte*

nabend,würd die quantum champion seaspin empfehlen.super wurfweite-geringes gewicht-
3,2 lang-15-45gr.mit 20-25grköder kommste fast zum horizont.
uvp war mal 200eus.hab sie aber schon beim offizielem release für 150 bekommen.


----------



## seatrout61 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rute durch ^^ AKTUELLE Empfehlungen bitte*

Die Ironfeather kann ich auch bestens empfehlen.

Nimm nicht die 3,35m (sehr kopflastig und ohne weitere Vorteile zur kürzeren) sondern die in 3,05m. Die gibt es in einer leichten und schweren Version. Die leichtere kenne ich nicht und ist auch schwierig zu finden. Die schwerere mit 12 -48g ist in 3,05m eine Traumrute zum Schnäppchenpreis..


----------



## Fynn_sh (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rute durch ^^ AKTUELLE Empfehlungen bitte*



Wassermännchen schrieb:


> ist meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz so Kopflastig wie die Iron Feather....



Wo ist die IF II in 3,05m denn bitte kopflastig? #d


----------



## Wassermännchen (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rute durch ^^ AKTUELLE Empfehlungen bitte*

Gleich Vorab mir liegt es fern die Fenwick schlecht zumachen - sie ist eine gute Rute - sonst würden nicht so viele Leute damit Fischen aber....ich hatte die möglichkeit beide Direkt miteinander zu vergleichen und meiner Meinung nach ist die Berkley ausgewogener bei der Fenwick spürte ich einen "Zug nach vorne"

Gruß Micha


----------



## Fynn_sh (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rute durch ^^ AKTUELLE Empfehlungen bitte*

Moin

mmh das ist ja merkwürdig, ich persönlich empfinde die Fenwick als eine der ausgewogensten Ruten, die ich je gefischt habe bzw. in der Hand hatte #6

Naja so utnerschiedlich sind die Empfindungen...


----------



## Wassermännchen (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rute durch ^^ AKTUELLE Empfehlungen bitte*

Frag doch mal 5 Angler nach dem besten Köder....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rute durch ^^ AKTUELLE Empfehlungen bitte*

Naja, es gibt von dem leichten IM7 Blank der Berkley+Fenwick ja schon einige, die sich herstellungsbedingt gar nicht so doll unterscheiden können, außerdem gehört das ja schon lange via Purefishing zusammen und jetzt auch alles (wie fast alle großen US-Labels) in den Jarden Konzern.

Die Frage ist nach dem Schroter-Typ des Anglers (ist ja passiert |rolleyes), entweder eine bruchsichere Balzer & Co aus resistenten Blank, denke an MX9 etc.,
oder eben eine der leichten Berkley/Series1+Co oder Fenwick Ironfeather/HMX. Die sind erstmal sehr unterschiedlich aufgebaut, gerade Griffe usw. Die Skeletor-Ausführung nützt einem als Forellenspinnrute nun auch leider wenig - außer man baut um, es gibt aber einige und man hat Auswahl, durch Modellwechsel und Resteverkauf auch mal um 80 EUR.

Ich finde die 3m Series1 8-32g jedenfalls schonmal richtig gut, und einige sagen die ist gleich vom Blank her zur Ironfeather-2 mit gleichem WG. Der Vorteil ist auf jeden Fall die Leichtigkeit, und dazu die erwiesene ordentliche Stabilität der Blanks.


----------



## Rosi (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rute durch ^^ AKTUELLE Empfehlungen bitte*

also wenn ich hier die preise für ne meforute lese, fall ich vom glauben ab. 
ich hab ne 4 jahre alte rute aus der x star serie (glaube exori). die hat um 50€ gekostet und leistet treue dienste. einmal ist die spitze gebrochen, einmal gabs nen neuen spitzenring. der handteil ist aus kork. die rute ist robust, wird sehr oft im auto durchgeschüttelt, auch mal auf die steine gelegt, mal muß sie beim watangeln schwimmen.
nach jedem angeln stelle ich sie an ihren platz im schuppen, fertig.

hätte sie 700€ gekostet, würde ich sie mir ins wohnzimmer stellen und täglich einmal betrachten.

viel wichtiger ist ne gute rolle. die liegt dann auch nicht im schuppen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rute durch ^^ AKTUELLE Empfehlungen bitte*



Rosi schrieb:


> die hat um 50€ gekostet und leistet treue dienste. einmal ist die spitze gebrochen, einmal gabs nen neuen spitzenring. der handteil ist aus kork.


Rosi, Du kannst doch nicht mit einer Rute mit schon mal gebrochener Spitze #t das edle Waidwerk auf Forellen betreiben, 
das geht doch nicht .... #d 

:q


----------



## Tobsn (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rute durch ^^ AKTUELLE Empfehlungen bitte*



Rosi schrieb:


> also wenn ich hier die preise für ne meforute lese, fall ich vom glauben ab.
> ich hab ne 4 jahre alte rute aus der x star serie (glaube exori). die hat um 50€ gekostet und leistet treue dienste. einmal ist die spitze gebrochen, einmal gabs nen neuen spitzenring. der handteil ist aus kork. die rute ist robust, wird sehr oft im auto durchgeschüttelt, auch mal auf die steine gelegt, mal muß sie beim watangeln schwimmen.
> nach jedem angeln stelle ich sie an ihren platz im schuppen, fertig.
> 
> ...


 
Ja, ist doch gut, aber lass doch bitte die Leute die es wollen, so viel Kohle für ihr Gerät ausgeben wie sie möchten...

T


----------



## Rosi (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rute durch ^^ AKTUELLE Empfehlungen bitte*

ganau tobsn, das ist eine persönliche einstellung.

allerdings liegen die empfehlungen sehr im oberen preisbereich. damit das ganze etwas gemischter wird, sollte sich keiner scheuen auch seine lieblinge aus dem unteren preisbereich zu beschreiben. sonst bekommt man ja den eindruck - meerforellen sind nur mit teurem gerät fangbar.


----------



## seatrout61 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rute durch ^^ AKTUELLE Empfehlungen bitte*

Für mich gilt beim Kauf ein angemessenes Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis im Rahmen meines Budgets als entscheidendes Kriterium. Ich bin durchaus bereit für gute Qualität auch mehr Geld auszugeben, aber eben nicht jeden Preis. Für schlechte Qualität ist auch ein niedriger Preis noch zu teuer!


----------



## Fynn_sh (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rute durch ^^ AKTUELLE Empfehlungen bitte*



Rosi schrieb:


> mal muß sie beim watangeln schwimmen.



Das musst du mir mal genauer erklären :m

@seatrout61
dat unterschreibe ich so.
Für einen vernünftigen Stock bin ich gerne bereits ein paar Hunderter aufn Tisch zu legen #6


----------



## Tobsn (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rute durch ^^ AKTUELLE Empfehlungen bitte*



Rosi schrieb:


> ganau tobsn, das ist eine persönliche einstellung.
> 
> allerdings liegen die empfehlungen sehr im oberen preisbereich. damit das ganze etwas gemischter wird, sollte sich keiner scheuen auch seine lieblinge aus dem unteren preisbereich zu beschreiben. sonst bekommt man ja den eindruck - meerforellen sind nur mit teurem gerät fangbar.


 
Empfehlen kann ich aber leider nichts im Bereich unter € 100... Alles was ich dem Bereich geworfen habe, erschien mir nicht empfehlenswert! Meine Cheetah hat mit Umbau ca. € 300 gekostet und das ist sie mir auch wert. Wenn jemand mit günstigem Gerät glücklich ist, bitte, aber ich habe meine Rute gefunden und bin mit der absolut zufrieden! Leider kostet die ein wenig mehr, da ich aber viel fischen gehen, lohnt sich das für mich!

T


----------



## seatrout61 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rute durch ^^ AKTUELLE Empfehlungen bitte*



Tobsn schrieb:


> Empfehlen kann ich aber leider nichts im Bereich unter € 100... Alles was ich dem Bereich geworfen habe, erschien mir nicht empfehlenswert! Meine Cheetah hat mit Umbau ca. € 300 gekostet und das ist sie mir auch wert. Wenn jemand mit günstigem Gerät glücklich ist, bitte, aber ich habe meine Rute gefunden und bin mit der absolut zufrieden! Leider kostet die ein wenig mehr, da ich aber viel fischen gehen, lohnt sich das für mich!
> 
> T



Ist ja auch in Ordnung, nur muss man dabei auch beachten, dass für viele, insbesondere Schüler/Azubis,  das Budget wohl begrenzt ist.
Geld fängt keine Fische, aber qualitativ hochwertiges Tackle macht (mir) einfach mehr Freude.


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rute durch ^^ AKTUELLE Empfehlungen bitte*

Man muß ja leider sagen, dass es kaum vernünftige Meforuten gibt. Die meisten Hersteller labeln ihre Ruten nur entsprechend.


----------



## Windmaster (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rute durch ^^ AKTUELLE Empfehlungen bitte*



Rosi schrieb:


> sonst bekommt man ja den eindruck - meerforellen sind nur mit teurem gerät fangbar.


 

Moin,

da frag mal einen Karpfenangler.... da ist alles nochmal ne Nummer extremer ! Möchte nicht wissen wieviel Kohle um einen der bekannten franzözischen Karpfenseen so "rumliegt". 

Im Endeffekt muss es jeder selber wissen wieviel er für sein Hobby ausgeben will. Diese Diskussion wird es immer wieder hier im Board geben. Jemand der halt "günstigeres" Tackle benutzt wird sein Geld dann evtl an anderer Stelle für seine Eisenbahn/Musikanlage/Computer etc ausgeben.

Entscheidend ist doch was am Ende der Ausrüstung hängt und nicht ob die Rolle nun 3 oder 10 Kugellager hat, oder ob die Rute 50 oder 300€ gekostet hat. Fische wird man mit beiden fangen. :m




gruß windmaster


----------



## ha-le (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rute durch ^^ AKTUELLE Empfehlungen bitte*

Danke an ALLE !

Habe mich für meine alte Leidenschaft entschieden :vik:
Preis/Leistung ist für mich völlig o.k.
und der "Auslauf des Modells" hat mich überzeugt noch einmal zuzuschlagen - wird aber wohl die letzte gewesen sein.
Fenwick Iron feather

So - jetzt könnte "geschlossen" werden - allen einen schönen und spannen Frühling am und im Wasser - HALE


----------

